# Fish compatability



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey im planning on starting up a 55gal planted tank soon. But I just want make sure the fish i am looking at are compatible with plants as well as eachother.

Here they are:
-large school of round-bands
-small school of celestial pearl or glowlight danios. Not sure which is better, suggestions would be great.
-few pairs of killies
-6-8 julii cories
-otos (don't know how many would be necessary for a 55 gal)
-german blue rams/ bolivian/ gold
-maybe angels
-pair cockatoo chiclids


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I typically don't mix cories with dwarf cichlids because they share the same space. In 55g with larger surface area I guess a pair of rams and six or so cories would be cool. I usually keep a pair of dwarfs alone in 20g or 30g. I would not add angels in a 55 gallon because the tank is on the thin side. I don't put two different dwarf cichlids in the same tank. Hope that helps.


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

I think the celestial pearl danios would quickly be Angel snacks. The larger danios are great dither fish for dwarf cichlids.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

ditto with the angels. a while back i introduced some leopard danios into a tank with angels. all of them eaten by the end of the day. i can only be horrified to think what they would to do slower, barely one inch, and more expensive danios.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

What's a round-band?

Unfortunately that mix wouldn't work well since there are too many similar fish that would want the same territory.
As stated, if you want any of those other fish (except the cory's or oto's), the CPD's are out.
Out of the 3 types of Cichlids you have listed at the bottom, I'd just pick one out of the 3.

As for Oto's, you'd want at least 6 of them. 

Keep us posted on what you decide.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

JanS said:


> What's a round-band?


ditto. havent heard that one.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Round-band barbs...they are also called snakeskin barbs and buffalo barbs. Puntius rhombocellatus is the scientific name.

Do you think that german blue rams and bolivian rams would be able to get along?

Also are shrimp out of the question? Im guessing prolly since I want to have some kind of chiclid.


----------



## nkambae (Nov 6, 2007)

Cichlids tend to be robust, curious, and active. They are also typically enthusiastic eaters... if they can fit it in their mouth, there is a good chance they will try to eat it. I've seen apistos tear shrimp apart and then leisurely consume the more manageable bite size pieces. The vast majority of cichlids get a bit pushy and argumentative as they stake out their homestead around breeding time. In fact some are down right thuggish. A 55 gallon really doesn't have a lot of area (about 4 sq. feet) for staking out territories so squabbles can and do develop over real estate. 

You can do some things to mitigate cichlid aggression such as getting a bigger tank(!), providing many hiding places, and or getting fish with different structural preferences (ie. sand dwellers and rock dwellers and providing a micro habitat for each on either side of the tank), or fish that hang out at different depths in the aquarium. There are no guarantees with cichlids. You may get lucky and have no difficulties with mixing GBRs, apistos, and Bolivians but then again... maybe not. 

I find most of my incompatibility issues come when I try to mix fish which require similar habitats, have similar shapes, and or are very territorial. Ideally, I like to have one group or species in each level of the aquarium: schooling fish in the mid and upper levels, show fish in the bottom and mid levels, and of course, the cleaning crew. 

I have a well planted 55 with an established pair of Crenicichla compressiceps, 18 Von Rio tetras, 6-8 otos, 6 Corydoras schartzei, and an SAE. I added a pair of Bolivian rams today figuring they would be ok because they have a larger body mass, different shape, and lots of hiding places. I will probably have to move the rams in the morning as the pikes have them pushed up into the upper left corner of the aquarium. The rams attempted hiding at first but the pikes seem to view the entire tank as their territory AND they remembered where the rams were hiding and continued harassing them until they assumed their present position in the corner. So we shall see what tomorrow brings. I may have to move them or maybe not. Perhaps the pikes will get used to them... sure they will... right.

I think you could do the BGR's, Bolivians, or Cockatoos to hang out on and around the bottom. The angels might work until they get large (make sure there is plenty of open space for them - lotsa low plants!) If you go with the angels, make sure your schooling fish are the high body types and not the more slender, snack types. Killies are notorious jumpers so make sure the tank is covered or heavily planted with floaters. 

Keep doing your research and asking questions. I've learned A LOT reading through the forums here. Good luck.

stu


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks alot for all of that info nkambae, that was really helpful. 

Im thinking of getting a 75 gal instead but im not sure if I want to want to by a whole new filter system. Im pobly just going to scratch the angel idea, it was just a thought and I think if I maybe put in the pair of more peaceful gbr's or bolivian rams then I can try putting in the cockatoo cichlids later. The cockatoos will probably be aggressive enough to claim a territory and then Ill go from there. 

Im also wondering if the round-bands my be to semi aggressive for cpd's. They are supposedly semi-aggressive. However they are the one of the most peaceful barb I have. Do you think if they were semi-aggressive they will be able to do any real damage of do you think it will be a fin nip every once and awhile. 

My last question is if I have a large population of CRS would the cichlids just go about killing them or would they only kill the ones they want to eat.


----------



## nkambae (Nov 6, 2007)

Hullo!

I heartily endorse the idea of a larger tank and I would seriously consider adding the bolivians (or gbrs) at the same time as the cockatoos thereby minimizing potential squabbles. I think the 75 will have the capacity to absorb the addition of both species at the same time. 

Barbs can tend towards being busy body chasers and nippers. The cpd's might just hide in the plants to stay out of the way of the barbs. I think I would opt for the more speedy and maneuverable danios and reserve the cpds for a species tank. That is just my not so humble opinion though. Others may disagree.

Your guess is as good as mine on the shimpies. It may work out for you and it might not. I wouldn't chance it though. The crs would make a good addition to that cpd species tank. 

Good luck.

stu


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I think im not going to do the barbs. Then I might just do a separate 10 shrimp tank. Once that starts producing some shrimp Then I may try to take a bunch and see how they do in the 75 gal.

im guessing cories would be bullied by the cichlids to right?


----------



## nkambae (Nov 6, 2007)

Nah, corys should be fine as should otos. They make a prickly mouthful and hold up pretty well against most small cichlids. My C. schartzei and otos only get hassled when they approach the spawning cave too closely and then they just move out of the way of the marauding C. compressiceps and continue with their business of cleaning up scraps!

stu


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Awww.. those barbs are cool. they too often get kicked out of community tanks. As far as i knew they were a newer species to the hobby, didnt know they were already labeled as bad community fish. I've been breeding/raising tear-drop barbs, i guess good luck to me selling them! LOL.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

yea six, I really like them too i have just heard they can be somewhat aggressive. Im going to experiment with the three I have and see how they interact. If they do ok Ill probly buy more


----------



## nkambae (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't know that they are necessarily 'bad' community fish. It's just that we need to take into consideration the 'nature of the beast' when we try to figure out what goes with what. 

stu


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Ill keep that in mind nkambae. Since I will be having fish with different nutritional needs (omnivore,carnivore, herbivore) how do I make sure fish that need whatever diet get what they need. Are there any strategies?


----------



## Yokomo99 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have 7 Angels, 5 Odessa Barbs, 3 Giant Danios, 2 SAEs, 15 Swordtails in the same 135 gallon tank with Harlequin Rasporas, Neon Tetras, Otocats, Corys, Albino Guppies, Silvertip Tetras, Cardinals, 4 Plecos and 1 7inch ID Shark. From what I'm reading my tank should be a battlefield but everyone seems to get along just fine. How can that be? My son says that my collection is what you get if you go to the LFS and buy whatever looks cute or strikes your fancy that day.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Are your fish rather young. it makes a big difference with angels. They are the only ones that would be the problem, all the other fish would get along.


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

the killis would kill the danios or tetras


----------



## nkambae (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Knotty,

I usually go with a good basic flake and then supplement as I think the fish warrant. I'll throw in an algae wafer, a couple smashed peas, or small pieces of zucchini for the plecos and otos right after lights out. And the occasional (2-3 times a week) frozen blood worms or brine or mysis shrimp for the other critters. Good luck.

stu


----------



## Yokomo99 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes the Angels are young the oldest is about half a year. He is pretty big though about 3.5 inches tall. So I should keep a watch on them. Thankfully they should be a little easier to catch than the Danios


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Valthenya, I have always heard that killies are peaceful, except for a few like the blue gularis


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Valthenya said:


> the killis would kill the danios or tetras


Killifish encompasses a huge range of families and the vast majority are relatively peaceful species that are far more sinned against than sinning.

I just hope my killies in my community tanks never realise this killer instinct !


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

What type of cory should I go with. I am leaning towards sterba.


----------



## nkambae (Nov 6, 2007)

I've always liked the sterbai... well corys in general because they are always so busy going about their business of cleaning up after meals. But the sterbais always looked cool to me because of the contrast between the orange-ish fins and the darker spots on their body.

Have you seen the dark color morph of the C. schwartzii? I think they were bred in Germany but my memory may be failing me again. They are such a dark, dark chocolaty brown they almost look black. I think they look nice swimming along a lighter substrate and darting in and out of the green plants. Tho' I think they might get lost against the backdrop of a darker bottom. I'll be curious to see some pics (did you definitely decide on the 75?) when you get everything up and running.

stu

ps. Not to hijack the thread but if anyone wants to learn some more about killifish, the American Killifish Association is a great resource.

http://www.aka.org/aka/modules/smartfaq/category.php?categoryid=3&start=0


----------



## tranr (May 20, 2009)

Yokomo99 said:


> I have 7 Angels, 5 Odessa Barbs, 3 Giant Danios, 2 SAEs, 15 Swordtails in the same 135 gallon tank with Harlequin Rasporas, Neon Tetras, Otocats, Corys, Albino Guppies, Silvertip Tetras, Cardinals, 4 Plecos and 1 7inch ID Shark. From what I'm reading my tank should be a battlefield but everyone seems to get along just fine. How can that be? My son says that my collection is what you get if you go to the LFS and buy whatever looks cute or strikes your fancy that day.


I would keep an eye out for the angelfish when they are mature enough to spawn. Since you have 7 of them, there is a *very* good chance that you will have some pairing off -- they get extremely territorial and aggressive when they spawn. I had a spawning pair that I had to separate from the other angelfish because they simply became too aggressive and wanted the entire 55 gallon tank to themselves.


----------

